# Found it at last (Free some, $ some)



## pin_happy (Mar 23, 2012)

Finally after several hours I have found what I want from this site:

http://tezsocks.wordpress.com/patterns/

Survey through, you will be surprised. Enjoy.


----------



## peanutpatty (Oct 14, 2012)

WOW! and double WOW! 
This is going to take me a while (As if I needed any more patterns). Just scrolled through so far, but saw a whole lot I will be interested in.
THANKS A BUNCH!!


----------



## dirgni (Jun 6, 2011)

What a great site. Thanks so much.


----------



## grannyknitter (Apr 19, 2011)

Wow! Super great site!!!


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Thanks!


----------



## Geesta (Apr 25, 2012)

A super site !!!! Thanks so much for sharing


----------



## ragdoll_island (May 9, 2012)

Great site, thank you for the info. Your hard work paid off for us all


----------



## MacRae (Dec 3, 2011)

You have given us a little gold mine of patterns.


----------



## shelindo (Jul 1, 2011)

Bookmarked! Thanks.


----------



## SilverWeb (Aug 20, 2011)

Thanks for the link. Will take a while to look at all the patterns and then, of course, to save them. Not like I need any more patterns, but will save them anyway.


----------



## Tgene (Feb 16, 2012)

Thank you. Just printed the pattern and chart for the Rosebud Mittens, very nice.


----------



## nancyp0913 (Sep 13, 2012)

WOW!! What a great resource!!! Thanks!!! I've just "Evernoted" the whole page!! Plan to add photos as I look through! Found a cover to knit for my camelback!!! I'm "Happy, happy, happy!"


----------



## gclemens (Feb 18, 2012)

Great. Just Great. Now that I found the beer mittens pattern I have 3 more gifts to knit for Christmas!!!  Maybe I'll do these first and finish sweaters in January!!!


----------



## chriscol (Aug 3, 2011)

Plus...many of her links are to blogs with still MORE free patterns! 

VERY nice catch! Many thanks.


----------



## catmoorehead (Dec 8, 2012)

Unbelievable. Something for everyone, thanks!!!


----------



## shoppingwithsunshine (Jul 25, 2012)

Thank you


----------



## judystar (Jun 8, 2011)

Thanks and I have it bookmarked.


----------



## Typsknits (Aug 6, 2011)

Now that is a great site, thanks a bunch!


----------



## dunottargirl (Oct 29, 2011)

As fast as I remove bookmarked sites, someone brings another even better. Yep, I put it in Favoutites.


----------



## dunottargirl (Oct 29, 2011)

As fast as I remove bookmarked sites, someone brings another even better. Yep, I put it in Favoutites.


----------



## Jeanie L (Sep 27, 2011)

Great Site..Thanks for sharing...


----------



## ARknitter (May 23, 2011)

Oh, my. What a wonderful collection! Will take me awhile to get through all of them. Thanks for sharing.


----------

